# Solved: Adobe Flash Player 9 not installable in WinXP



## kchen (Jan 7, 2007)

Even though IE6 is running IE6 fine with Adobe Flash Player 8 in my home WinXP computer, I took the advice from updatexp.com, which said IE7 may have problems with earlier versions of Adobe flash player, so I uninstall Adobe Flash 8.0 in my computer, and went to the official Adobe website to download then new Adobe Flash 9.0.28.0. But when I tried to install it, the software apparently was not installable, a screen flashed by me (so I could not see
what it said). And when I checked with Add/remove program to see if it was installed. The program was not there, and also when I checked IE6 for the add-on programs it is running, Adobe Flash 9 is not there. I have problems now using IE6.

I tried to download Flash 9 couple of times and reinstalled them, all were failures. What should I do? How can I get Adobe Flash Player 8 back?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

kchen said:


> Even though IE6 is running IE6 fine with Adobe Flash Player 8 in my home WinXP computer, I took the advice from updatexp.com, which said IE7 may have problems with earlier versions of Adobe flash player, so I uninstall Adobe Flash 8.0 in my computer, and went to the official Adobe website to download then new Adobe Flash 9.0.28.0. But when I tried to install it, the software apparently was not installable, a screen flashed by me (so I could not see
> what it said). And when I checked with Add/remove program to see if it was installed. The program was not there, and also when I checked IE6 for the add-on programs it is running, Adobe Flash 9 is not there. I have problems now using IE6.
> 
> I tried to download Flash 9 couple of times and reinstalled them, all were failures. What should I do? How can I get Adobe Flash Player 8 back?


Try at this link
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## kchen (Jan 7, 2007)

That is where I went to get the Adobe Flasher 9 installation file. But it did not work. I check my internet security to be "medium" , and the HKEY-CLASSES_ROOT to have the right permission, according to the instructions on http://www.adobe.com/cfusions/knowledgebase/ index.cfm?id=kb40016 and http://www.adobe.com/cfusions/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_19166, but was still unsuccessful in installation.

I want to give up on Flash Player9, I just want to get my old version Player 7 or 8 back. But I do not where to get it, and how to install them. Kathy


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

flash player 8 good luck


----------



## kchen (Jan 7, 2007)

Dear tbone: Thanks for your help. I got the Flash 8 Player and it worked great with IE6.
But later I found out that the reason I was not able to install Adobe Flash 9 player was somehow related to corrupted WinXP system files, which was repaired by Windows File Protection, by running "sfc /scannow" at the command line. After that I was able to install IE7 and Adobe Flash 9 player, and everything works great.

I did not realize that all my problems are related to corrupted XP system files. Thanks to the helpful suggestions I received from members of this Forum, especially MCSA and Bernardus, and ozrom1e, from Start->run-> I typed "sfc /scannow" (without using the Restoration CD), and in just 5 minutes, all my problems are solved. System Restore works, all my user accounts are good (before one is good, all the others have problems as described below), Windows Update screen comes out nicely in all of them, I can upgrade to IE 7, the streaming images are displayed nicely, and I can print webpages and Eudora emails from any user accounts. It is simply great!!! I do not need to reformat my hard drive. I do not need to reinstall WinXP or any software programs on my computer. "sfc /scannow" works like magic, it repaired my corrupted Win XP system files in a flash!!!

PS. In order to avoid the use of Restoration CD for "sfc /scannow" repair, I followed the instruction on http://www.updatexp.com\scannow-sfc.html.
I navigated to the location in my registry to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSFT\Windows\CurrentVersion\SetUp
and set SourcePath (in the right panel) to C:\, since I have the folder i386 in my C drive.

Happy Kathy


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you got it going  

thanks for posting the solution for future reference


----------

